
The DEA Seized Bitcoins In A Silk Road Drug Raid - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/the-dea-seized-bitcoins-in-a-silk-road-drug-raid/
======
jannorthoff
After reading articles about seized bitcoins, I can't help but think about all
those other digital assets floating around that could be valuable: Eve Online
spaceships and Plex, prepaid years of service (Dropbox plans are $99 and
up)...

------
the-kenny
Protip: Always store your Bitcoin private keys on multiple locations. I don't
think the DEA has moved the bitcoins itself, they most like just took the
harddrive with the wallet on it.

